# Been here one year. :D



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Aug 1, 2005)

I just realised I've been on the forum for a whole year now.  Nothing big of course, but it's sad I can't tell Spitfires from Hurricanes.  

After today, this can be deleted if there isn't some funny off topic stuff going on. 

Edit: Okay. If there isn't spam going on.  Which I'm sure there will be.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Happy anniversary! 8) You think we're gonna delete this topic if its an opportunity for spam...?


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Aug 1, 2005)

Well, no.  I knew I should have slipped the word spam up there.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 1, 2005)

Congrats, Pips.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2005)

and yeah i'm sure we can fit some spam in somewhere!!

hope you had a good year.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

I had a Michelin...might try a Bridgestone next year...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2005)

ouch that was really bad but it made me laugh...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Having flatulence problems again?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2005)

that didn't make me laugh..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

I wasnt trying to make you laugh, it wa a genuine question. Are you?


----------



## Pisis (Aug 1, 2005)

Congrats on anniversary Pips mate but sorry to say that but you should less do spamming and more learn recognizing aircraft. If you want, I've created (well, in fact just remade...) a small program called "shadows", which shows you the nearby flying profiles of various aircraft and you can choose from three options which plane is it. This might help you to learn more about planes! If you want it, just send me 100 USD and it's yours!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm just kidding/spamming! Just type down your email adress and I¨ll send it, if ya want - it's some 2+ Megabytes (the main exe and some support files).


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey Pisis I wouldnt mind checking this out! Could you email it to me too? [email protected] Thanks! 8)


----------



## trackend (Aug 1, 2005)

Don't the time fly when your enjoying yourself JP I've learned lots since i joined, the whizzy thing on the pointy end is the hair screw and the sticky out bits on the sides are the whinges another couple of years and I'll be able to tell you why it doesn't fall down


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 1, 2005)

And that children, ends today's lesson on aerodynamics with Professor trackend. 

Congrats, Pips.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Aug 1, 2005)

Seriously, I should do less spam. But if I don't have to pay 100 dollars ('cause I'm far from having that much. I have about 25 cents.  ) [email protected] is my email. Thanks!


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Aug 1, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> and yeah i'm sure we can fit some spam in somewhere!!
> 
> hope you had a good year.........



That I did. Thanks guys! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2005)

yeah i wouldn't mind taking that program out for a spin pisis, i'll pm you sometime........


----------



## Pisis (Aug 2, 2005)

So, the thing is that: I've looked for it both on my PC and laptop but didn't find anything... There are possibilities:

-It was deleted during reinstall of Windows a half year back
-It is on one of my HDD's which aren't currently connected
-It is on some other PC (we have four overall in our house)
-It is on some CD
-It is there but packed, under different name, hidden(?)...

So you'll have to abandon the idea of playing it now and give me some time. I have some translation for cash to be done until Sunday, so then I'll look for it. If not, remind me please!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2005)

ok don't worry about it too much......


----------



## Pisis (Aug 2, 2005)

No I don't.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm sure it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey it's not that good anyway...


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah but it'll help the greatest German ace ever over here tell Spitfires from Hurricanes right?


----------



## Pisis (Aug 2, 2005)

i hope so...


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Aug 2, 2005)

Me too. It could be a horrible mistake in the future to not be able to tell them apart.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 2, 2005)

Well Hurri was a bit bigger, slower and build by Hawker Factory. Despite on that, Spitfire was thinner, had more aerodynamical shape, was quicker and was developed by the Vickers Factory. It's original came from Supermarine, a plane who was built in the mid 30's for a speed contest and it was a hydroplan.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 2, 2005)

It's nothing easier then to look up it at google. Just type Spitfire or something like that and I bet you'll find an on-line encyclopedia of aircrafts.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Aug 2, 2005)

'Kay, I should. But I gotta finish my summer work for now.  Honors classes are so annoying in the summer.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 3, 2005)

that's helpfull pisis but you can't really tell how fast a plane's going in a picture or where it was developed 

and the easiest way i do it is, the spit has eliptical wings and the fusilage carries on straight back from the canopy, the hurricane has plain ol' round wings, and the fusilage goes down from the canopy, if you see them from the side you'll know what i mean about the fusilage..........


----------



## plan_D (Aug 3, 2005)

Exactly, they're very different.


----------



## trackend (Aug 3, 2005)

You can tell how fast its going lanc my old man went to whale Island gunnery school and he had an instructor who would have a stack of aircraft silhouettes behind his back he'd whip one out hold it up for a millisecond the hide it again nobody ever got it right and he would scream at the class " how the fuck can you be a gunner if don't know what the bleeding hell you're shooting at you dozy useless individuals". some bloke at the back once mumbled "if its hiding behind your back I'll shoot it whatever the fuck it is"


----------



## plan_D (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Pisis (Aug 3, 2005)

yeah, they're both different constructed and has differing shape ("...Spitfire was thinner, had more aerodynamical shape..."). I know that, but didn't know how to write it in English.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Aug 3, 2005)

I used to find a difference in the tails, I think that's how I could tell them apart. Don't ask.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 3, 2005)

Can you tell what is the plane in my siggy?


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Aug 3, 2005)

I want to say it's a Hurricane.  I bet I'm wrong.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 3, 2005)

It is a Hurricane.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Aug 3, 2005)

.. I got it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 5, 2005)

I thought it was a Gladiator


----------



## trackend (Aug 5, 2005)

No CC It looks nothing like Russell Crowe


----------

